# 4.2.2 AOSP ROM with Tablet UI?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of a pretty much stock AOSP rom with Tablet UI? Optimizations are fine and welcome, just no (or very little) mods. So no AOKP or CM rom's please.


----------



## brainvision (Mar 22, 2013)

if you want you can mod your stock ROM if you don't like CM or AOKP..


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Paranoid android? Haven't been on the scene in a little while but I ran his back when I had my gnex and loved it. You can set any part of the ui for either tablet or phone build properties, even individual apps and widgets. Its pretty wicked, but as far as customizations go I'm really not sure like I said its been forever since I've seen it but I think it might have more customization than you want (you could always just not use it)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Paranoid android? Haven't been on the scene in a little while but I ran his back when I had my gnex and loved it. You can set any part of the ui for either tablet or phone build properties, even individual apps and widgets. Its pretty wicked, but as far as customizations go I'm really not sure like I said its been forever since I've seen it but I think it might have more customization than you want (you could always just not use it)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah...it has customizations. And my whole point of wanting something without customizations is is that even if you don't use them, the fact that they're included means the ROM has a larger resource footprint.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Yeah...it has customizations. And my whole point of wanting something without customizations is is that even if you don't use them, the fact that they're included means the ROM has a larger resource footprint.


What about liquid or slim bean? Teeny tiny footprint

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

aren't there some custom launchers with tablet UI options?


----------



## gatzbyrico (Jul 2, 2011)

Didn't Google deprecate the Tablet UI?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

number5toad said:


> Didn't Google deprecate the Tablet UI?


Yes, but some ROM's are still including, like AOKP. And I have no idea why Google got rid of it...it's SO much more useful on tablets than the normal UI.


----------

